# Ibook G4 ne demarre pas



## profwalken (5 Avril 2013)

bonjour,

Je suis totalement novice sur Mac, je bosse que sur Pc windows, on vient de me passer un ibook g4 12" en panne , il ne démarre pas.

A la mise en marche, il s'allume, fait tourner le ventilo, il fait le son "Doing"habituel, puis  l'écran bascule du noir au gris , une icone de dossier apparait avec un  ? à l'intérieur, puis c'est remplacé par le logo apple au centre de lécran et en dessous un serpentin tourne en boucle.

Plus rien ne se passe après.

Je n'ai aucun CD d'origine pour tester un boot autre qu'à partir du disque dur.

j'ai pensé à partir de ce comportement que le souci devait être sur le disque dur. j'ai démonté la machine et retiré le disque fujitsu 30Go IDE que j'ai connecté en USB sur une machine windows.

Le disque est vu comme vierge par windows, est ce normal? ou n'y a t-il rien sur le disque ce qui expliquerai pourquoi il ne démarre pas.

Comment et ou obtenir un CD du système pour une vieille machine de ce type? Les disques système sont ils identiques? a t-on le droit et peut-on en faire une copie?

Merci d'avance pour ceux qui pourront m'aider .
cordialement,
Profwalken


----------



## pascalformac (5 Avril 2013)

bonjour


là il est evident que le mac a un souci , de mineur ( install en vrac qui ne detecte pas soit OS soit le disque) à majeur ( matosse, DD , carte mère , memoire etc)

réparer un mac sans les cd d'origine est assez galere

car les cd d'origines ( gris) contiennent:
OS , logiciels et un outil de verification materiel ( Apple hardware test) *spécifique* à ce mac
( les AHT d'autres modèles ne marcheront pas)


----------



## profwalken (5 Avril 2013)

Merci pascalformac pour ta réponse, mais elle ne me donne pas vraiment de pistes ou d'analyse supplémentaire pour avancer par rapport au pb exposé.

Le disque semble non défectueux puisque alimenté, il tourne, et connecté à une machine windows le disque est vu mais considéré non formatté.

Est-ce que cela vous parait normal que windows ne voit aucune partition sur le disque du Mac?


A l'aide de soft pour gérer les partitions j'obtiens la même chose, disque vierge, aucune partition visible. Je pense donc que le Mac ne doit plus avoir de système installé sur le disque.

qu'en pensez vous?


----------



## pascalformac (5 Avril 2013)

difficille à dire
de toutes facons comme t'as 
ni le modele
ni quel OS est dessus
ni les cd 
ni une connaissance approfondie mac

réparer cette antiquité c'est mal barré

tu devrais la montrer physiquement à un  utilisateur mac un peu ancien
il arrivera peut etre ( je dis bien peut etre) à en savoir plus  entre autre via un autre mac en mode firewire


----------



## Tox (5 Avril 2013)

Je dois avoir quelque part les logiciels d'origine de ce modèle... De mémoire, un G4 1.2 GHZ avec un disque dur de 30 Go et 256 Mo de mémoire vive, upgradable à 1.256 Mo.


----------



## pascalformac (5 Avril 2013)

Le probleme c'est qu'on ne sait pas si on parle du ibookG4   mentionné au dessus
ou  ibook G4  qui a un écran 12 pouces
il y a a eu quatre differents , chacun avec son AHT
ca va de 2003  pour le 800, à 2005-2006 pour le 1,33


----------



## profwalken (5 Avril 2013)

Si ca peut  aider, le modele est un ibook G4 12" 1.2ghz 256Mo 30GO  combo APX    relevé sur etiquette sous clavier.

N° de série UV4450ZGRCQ.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h03 ----------




pascalformac a dit:


> difficille à dire
> de toutes facons comme t'as
> ni le modele
> ni quel OS est dessus
> ...




Oui tu as raison c'est mal barré, mais j'aime bien relever ce genre de défi ou tout semble perdu d'avance. Et a force de persévérance qui sait......


----------



## pascalformac (5 Avril 2013)

les specs principales
http://support.apple.com/kb/SP68

et le AHT est semble ti il, selon mactracker,   le 2.2.1


----------



## Tox (6 Avril 2013)

C'est bien la machine dont je parlais...
Attention, elle est souvent victime d'un défaut de conception au niveau du chip graphique.


----------



## didgar (6 Avril 2013)

Salut !



profwalken a dit:


> une icone de dossier apparait avec un  ? à l'intérieur, puis c'est remplacé par le logo apple au centre de lécran et en dessous un serpentin tourne en boucle.
> 
> Plus rien ne se passe après.



Tu peux déjà faire deux bricoles SANS avoir les dvd d'install d'origine :

- un fsck -fy => http://www.osxfacile.com/rub_entretien.html#entretien5

- si cela ne résout pas le problème, démarre sans les extensions [ touche MAJ ] au démarrage. Dans ce dernier cas, la séquence de boot est TRES longue et tu arriveras sur une fenêtre qui te demandera Login / Mot de passe ... que tu n'as probablement pas mais au moins tu seras allé plus loin ...

Après on verra 

A+

Didier


----------



## SadChief (6 Avril 2013)

Voici les specs de la machine :

Model introduced: 2004
Serial number: UV4450ZGRCQ 
Production year: 2004 
Production week: 45 (November) 
Production number: 1138 (within this week)
Model introduced: 2004
Model Number: M9623
Group1: iBook
Group2: G4
Generation: 3
Machine Model: PowerBook6,5
CPU speed: 1.2GHz
Family name: A1054
Screen size: 12 inch
Screen resolution: 1024x768 pixels
Colour: White
Memory - flavour: DDR1-S-266
Memory - number of slots: 1

1) Le point d'interrogation au démarrage : DD non reconnu (défectueux), ou système d'exploitation inexistant (peu probable). Tu peux être quasi-sûr que le DD est en rade (ni carte logique, ni rien d'autre).
2) C'est un disque dur IDE - on n'en trouve plus dans le commerce. A chercher sur eBay d'occasion.
3) Même s'il était fonctionnel, il est normal que la (les) partition(s) ne soi(en)t visible(s) à partir de Windows : le DD n'est pas formaté en FAT ou Fat32, mais on Mac OS X étendu.


----------



## profwalken (6 Avril 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> les specs principales
> http://support.apple.com/kb/SP68
> 
> et le AHT est semble ti il, selon mactracker,   le 2.2.1



Salut , peux tu décoder cette phrase? rien compris. Du vrai jargon mac?


----------



## Invité (6 Avril 2013)

Mactracker recense tous les Mac 
AHT Apple Harware Test (pas de traduction nécessaire, je pense ?)


----------



## profwalken (6 Avril 2013)

didgar a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Salut Didier, pour la première partie de ta réponse la commande fsck c'est malheureusement pas accessible car sa plante avant:






Lorsque j'ai sorti le disque et que je l'ai connecté à un pc via usb j'en ai profité pour tester le disque physiquement avec HD Tune 2.55 et il ne semble pas y avoir de problèmes, aucun secteurs défectueux , le seul indice est toujours que le disque est vu sans aucune partition et ca  sa me laisse perplexe. Que windows ne soit pas capable de monter la partion du mac je veux bien, mais qu'il ne signale même pas la présence d'une partition inconnue ca me pose question.
N'etes vous pas de mon avis?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h34 ----------




Invité a dit:


> Mactracker recense tous les Mac
> AHT Apple Harware Test (pas de traduction nécessaire, je pense ?)



Super , et bien j'aurai appris la signification d'un acronyme supplémentaire, et oui merci pas besoin de traduire c'est explicite.


----------



## pascalformac (6 Avril 2013)

profwalken a dit:


> Salut , peux tu décoder cette phrase? rien compris. Du vrai jargon mac?


  faut juste etre... attentif aux réponses qu'on te fait

exemple
j'avais DEJA expliqué 


> *outil de verification materiel ( Apple hardware test)* *spécifique* à ce mac
> ( les *AHT* d'autres modèles ne marcheront pas)


----------



## profwalken (6 Avril 2013)

Tox a dit:


> Je dois avoir quelque part les logiciels d'origine de ce modèle... De mémoire, un G4 1.2 GHZ avec un disque dur de 30 Go et 256 Mo de mémoire vive, upgradable à 1.256 Mo.



Salut Tox, si jamais tu as les CD qui correspondent au modèle , est ce dupliquable? à t-on le droit de le faire?

Peut être  à minima avoir le disque contenant les outils de test . Pour au moins confirmer ou pas le diagnostic de disque HS .

Merci à tous pour votre assistance.


@pascalformac, je suis désolé pour cette redite et tu as raison , tu me l'avais déjà précisé, j'ai du zapper l'info du fait de n'avoir aucun des disques du système.

Profwalken


----------



## pascalformac (6 Avril 2013)

profwalken a dit:


> Salut Tox, si jamais tu as les CD qui correspondent au modèle , est ce dupliquable? à t-on le droit de le faire?
> Profwalken


vaste sujet 
mais disons pour faire très vite que un des principes qui sous tendait les gestions de licences  OS sur mac etait...la confiance
(si si je t'assure)
donc tricher  coté OS n'était pas un problème  fondamentalement technique ( de clefs verrouillage etc)
 mais...moral
exemple tu pouvais acheter un OS  avec licence OS monomachine et techniquement courtcircuiter un achat  de licence OS multimachines  et installer ce "monomachine"  sur 20 

les choses ont changé puisque maintenant quasi tout est lié à un compte internet chez Apple et passe par downloads  ( install , achat de logiciels, mises à jour, outils de verif du matosse etc)
beaucoup de macs n'ont même plus de lecteur cd-dvd
et d'ailleurs quand on achete un OS par ce biais , il est  désormais multimachines et downloads illimités


----------



## Tox (6 Avril 2013)

Le problème de fond, c'est que ces logiciels sont maintenant introuvables...

Dès lors, que faire à part dupliquer ? Apple propose-t-il une solution ?


----------



## profwalken (6 Avril 2013)

Merci pour l'explication et la vision Apple pour la gestion des licences.

Cet APM j'ai vu ici:
http://www.info.apple.com/support/aht.html

qu'il est possible de télécharger certaines images de cd AHT, mais si j'ai bien vu sur cette page il me semble qu'il ny a rien pour mon modele.

De plus ,il faut si j'ai bien compris, graver l'image sur un mac en etat de marche, ce que je n'ai pas non plus.

Tout semble se compliquer à merveilles. Dommage, j'aurai bien aimé aller plus avant avec cette machine quasi perdue pour faire connaissance avec l'univers Apple, meme si le matériel est totalement obsolète.

Si malgré tout une bonne ame possede ce fameux Disque AHT et puisse m'en faire une copie ou encore (la je reve) m'envoyer contre remboursement le CD pour test sur ma machine et je retourne le CD après utilisation à l'envoyeur.

Sinon, je pense que la messe est dite et il ne me reste plus que le recyclage. ça ne me plait pas de m'avouer vaincu aussi facilement, mais ma seule envie ne suffit pas.


----------



## pascalformac (6 Avril 2013)

profwalken a dit:


> Merci pour l'explication et la vision Apple pour la gestion des licences.
> 
> Cet APM j'ai vu ici:
> http://www.info.apple.com/support/aht.html
> ...


 parce que c'est pour les macs  qui passent par les configurations  sans support physique

il faut comprendre aussi qu'avant ( époque support physique)
il y avait un postulat que les macusers connaissaient:

le mac est inséparable de ses supports fournis dans la boite ( et suivants si upgrade)
ou dit autrement
un mac sans ses supports d'origine ( et suivants) est  incomplet

A une époque-maintenant  révolue- Apple pouvait fournir des duplicatas ( parfois gratuitement)
C'est fini.


> Tout semble se compliquer à merveilles. Dommage, j'aurai bien aimé aller plus avant avec cette machine quasi perdue pour faire connaissance avec l'univers Apple, meme si le matériel est totalement obsolète.


soit tu pars en chasse des supports Mac ( prêts , dons , achat en occaze)

là maintenant ebay propose environ 50 10.3 ou 10.4
(noirs  tous macs compatibles)

soit tu installes un linux
(voir la section dédiée )




Tox a dit:


> Le problème de fond, c'est que ces logiciels sont maintenant introuvables...
> 
> Dès lors, que faire à part dupliquer ? Apple propose-t-il une solution ?


Apple en proposait, c'est fini.
reste le marché de l'occaze ou don ou prêt


----------



## Invité (6 Avril 2013)

Ubuntu 12.04 tourne bien sur mon iBook (en CD, jamais installé)


----------



## profwalken (7 Avril 2013)

est ce que ce coffret de cd est adapté pour la machine?
http://www.ebay.fr/itm/MAC-OS-10-3-...FR_Informatique_Logiciels&hash=item43ba532494

Est ce que le prix demandé vous semble correct? 

Avec ce coffret je pourrai entreprendre un dépannage ou reinstallation complète?


----------



## pascalformac (7 Avril 2013)

profwalken a dit:


> est ce que ce coffret de cd est adapté pour la machine?[Q/UOTE]


ca pourrait aller ( uniquement pour l'OS)




> Avec ce coffret je pourrai entreprendre un dépannage ou reinstallation complète?


 oui et non
 oui uniquement l'OS 

non : PAS de testeur

-Quant au prix

le marché de l'occaze est volatle

-Vu le contexte
( aucun idée de l'état réel du matosse aucun besoin réel , c'est pour rigoler)
 je te conseillerai plutot 
soit de mettre un linux , ne serait ce que pour voir les entrailles et analyser la machine

-parler autour de toi pour qu'on te file un  ancien OS mac  gratuitement
 des cd d'OSX compatible ( 10.3 10.4 .10.5 noirs)
ou
-au mieux avoir un jeu de cd gris de ibook G4i

---
A titre indicatif ces ibook  complets et operationnels
donc  AVEC CD ET en etat de marche
en gros   c'est 50 euros  à 80-90 euros  maxi

A toi de voir
(perso je ne depenserai pas un rond , avant d'etre certain qu'il marche bien  coté hardware, et sans les cd un des moyens c'est linux)
et quitte à acheter un OS , je prendrai 10.4
 voire 10.5 ( SI la ram est bonne)


----------



## profwalken (7 Avril 2013)

bonjour 
Merci pour ton avis très matinal , je vais suivre tes conseils et voir avec une distrib linux ce que je peux ou pas faire de cette machine.

et j'aviserai ensuite surtout si je trouve quelqu'un qui a des cd pour cette generation de machine.


----------



## pascalformac (7 Avril 2013)

Si tu es vraiment en region cannes etc , pister des macusers locaux* via forums divers
 contacter des clubs macs etc
ils te fileront un coup de main
- pour coupler avec un autre  mac ( dit mode target) pour examiner la bestiole
-voire auraient les cd et ou AHT qu'il faut

et note bien l'astuce de l'invité: utiliser linux depuis le  cd ( sans install!!)
ca permettra de fouiner un peu  la bestiole sans toucher l'OS dedans ( s'il existe)


* A une époque sur macg il y avait une option qui montrait une carte des membres par zones
sinon pister les sujets  genre "reunion PACA" etc


----------



## profwalken (7 Avril 2013)

Bonne nouvelles, je poste depuis ibook sous ubuntu 12.04 . En accedant au disque dur, je vois bien des dossiers du mac a la racine du disque.

est il possible de faire un depannage depuis linux ou est ce impossible?

en tout cas la machine fonctionne normalement sous linux.

Dans lespoir dautres pistes puisque le probleme semble plus restreint.


----------



## pascalformac (7 Avril 2013)

profwalken a dit:


> Bonne nouvelles, je poste depuis ibook sous ubuntu 12.04 . En accedant au disque dur, je vois bien des dossiers du mac a la racine du disque.
> 
> est il possible de faire un depannage depuis linux ou est ce impossible?
> 
> ...


c'est déjà une bonne nouvelle

donc le mac marche

pour les details examen avancé - tests  via linux  faudra voir avec des linuxiens
va poster dans la section
( ou chercher des sujets évoquant déjà ca , pas sûr qu'il y en ait puisque à priori tout detenteur de mac ancien a les supports de test du dit mac ancien)


----------



## profwalken (18 Avril 2013)

Ca y est, j'ai un jeu de disques pour Ibook G4 en OS X 10.3.5 et je suis en train de réinstaller  ,  pour l'instant tout se passe bien avec le 1er DVD.

Ca n'est pas rapide mais cela avance, c'est surement normal vu la vieillesse du matériel.

Le rendu d'affichage me plait, cela me semble proche d'un environnement linux.


----------



## Tox (18 Avril 2013)

Suspens...


----------



## profwalken (18 Avril 2013)

Les 2 DVD ont été digérés, la machine me demande l'enregistrement, est-ce obligatoire ou peut on zapper cette étape?

visiblement sans renseignements on peut pas avancer :rose:

Bon j'ai mis un peu n'importe quoi pour créer un compte et terminer l'installation et ça y est l'ibook est réinstallé.

J'ai un problème de clavier, la machine est avec un clavier Qwertzuiop qui devait être pour utilisation anglaise, mais a l'install j'ai mis en clavier francais ce qui fait que les touches correspondent  au clavier azerty.

Ou puis je modifier le clavier?


----------



## pascalformac (18 Avril 2013)

nullement obligatoire
Par contre plus tard pour certaines operations itunes tu auras besoin d'une identité Apple


----------



## profwalken (19 Avril 2013)

bon je pense avoir trouvé pour le clavier, dans préférences système / international /menu saisie / britannique.

Pas facile sans repères d'utilisation pour trouver ce qu'il faut faire.

Y a t-il par défaut un éditeur de texte type notepad?


----------



## pascalformac (19 Avril 2013)

sites divers

les principes globaiux sont les mêmes avec tous les OX

bien entendu des choses sont differentes concernant 10.3 car ancien

mais globalement c'est pareil
Et hop !

Sources d'infos et tutos
( plus ou moins classé par ordre croissant de niveau)

Très bons tutos vidéos en francais
http://rhinos-mac.fr/

autres tutos special débutants en francais ( divers formes de tutos)
http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/accueil.html
http://www.siteduzero.com/informatiq...-mountain-lion

tutos officiels Apple
pour dernier OS mais mêmes principes généraux pour OS précédents
les bases
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/macbasics/

*special switch*
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2514?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2512?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2518?viewlocale=fr_FR
tutos Apple videos  des bases (videos en anglais)
http://www.apple.com/findouthow/mac/


très bon site sur OS X
http://www.osxfacile.com/index.html
----
autres tutos vidéos plus anciens ( pas recontrolé recemment)
http://www.macpoweruser.net/podcast/index.html
http://www.vodeclic.com/parcourir/tous_les_packs
http://www.logicielmac.com/pages/tutoriaux_liste.php


----------



## macomaniac (19 Avril 2013)

Salut *Profwalken*.

Tu dois avoir TextEdit dans tes applications, éditeur de texte par défaut de Mac.

Par ailleurs, «Panther» (MAC OS 10.3) supporte l'environnement «Classic» qui permet d'émuler sous OS X un grand nombre d'applications relevant de MAC OS 9. Pour cela il faut un Dossier-Système OS 9 qui sert de ressource portage à Classic pour émuler les anciennes applications.

Normalement, l'installation de Classic est une option cochable lors de l'utilisation du CD n°2. Au cas où tu aurais 'zappé' cette séquence à l'installation, il devrait être toujours possible de re-insérer le CD n°2 et de rattraper le coup. Pour vérifier si Classic a été ou non installé avec l'OS X, va dans les _Préférences Système_, voir si tu as un joli *9* quelque part. Si tu lances cette option, est-ce que Classic trouve un Dossier-Système 9 démarrable quelque part?


----------



## profwalken (19 Avril 2013)

Merci Pascalformac pour tous ces liens, j'ai de quoi lire 

@Macomaniac, Merci pour tes précisions, je n'ai pas de 9 donc classic n'a pas du être installé surtout que je n'ai rien suivi du fait de la durée d'install, je suis allé voir un film 

sinon mon clavier nétait pas britannique mais Suisse Romande, donc maintenant que j'ai trouvé le bon clavier j'ai les touches en correspondance et c'est beaucoup plus simple.

Je suis maintenant embété par airport et ma freebox V6, j'ai voulu me connecter en wifi, le ssid wifi est bien vu par airport, mais il ne me propose que le cryptage WPA personnel et je pense que cela n'est pas bon , de ce fait à chaque fois que je saisi la clé wifi , il me dit que le mot de passe n'est pas bon.

Quelle solution existe t-il à ce souci?

Sinon  en ethernet ca marche très bien.

Merci pour vos conseils
Profwalken


----------



## pascalformac (19 Avril 2013)

profwalken a dit:


> Merci Pascalformac pour tous ces liens, j'ai de quoi lire
> 
> @Macomaniac, Merci pour tes précisions, je n'ai pas de 9 donc classic n'a pas du être installé surtout que je n'ai rien suivi du fait de la durée d'install, je suis allé voir un film
> 
> ...


une habitude de quasi tous les forums du monde ,  et c'est du bon sens c'est de traiter des questions séparées dans les sections ou fils  déjà dédiés, ca permet d'eviter l'éparpillement des aides et soluces

maintenant que ton OS est ok , la suite se fera dans les sections et fils appropriés

exemples 
la question logiciel de texte => bureautique

ou la cuisine freebox wifi , clef ( un classique)
=> internet 
elle  est abordée dans le fil ( sensé etre unique) free 
et parfois dans d'autres fils es ouiphi avec la boite à frite
en general crées par ceux qui ne font aucune recherche  avancée interne dans le forum ou même au sein d'un fi alors que les outils sont là

recherche avancée
http://forums.macg.co/search.php
ou menu de page

et recherche dans un fil  menu du fil -recherche

fil free  derniere page 
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-r...r-mac-freebox-multiposte-mail-208562-156.html


----------



## profwalken (19 Avril 2013)

Mea culpa,

Je le referai plus, je clôture le post en résolu


----------

